# Laparoscopic ovarian repositioning



## lbarbar (Jun 14, 2015)

Hello, 

does anyone knows whats the code for "Operation Name:Laparoscopic ovarian repositioning"

Thank you


----------



## csperoni (Jun 29, 2015)

There unfortunately is no code.  I have used unlisted 58679.  When I appeal the denial of unlisted code, I ask it to be valued as 58825 (open ovarian transposition)


----------

